# quitting super dmz 2.0 after 3 days do i need to pct?



## getreps (Sep 19, 2012)

I've done a 3 weeker of mdrol in the past before

Been doin 2 caps of super dmz 2.0 for 3 days.  i think i'm going to quit  ran my hand through my hair like 10 times and I can count 20 individual strands of hair on the table.  I didn't have hair loss with mdrol.  I have a full hair of head and so does my twin brother my dad and his 3 brothers.  I do have the osta rx tho so I guess I'll use that.  ALthough I have rogaine and nizoral 1% perhaps if i start using these i could continue my dmz cycle.


----------



## getreps (Sep 20, 2012)

bump


----------



## jimm (Sep 20, 2012)

id shit my pants is i started loosing hair.. drop it and drop it now and from what i here u need proper pct for super dmz.


----------



## SwoleChamp (Sep 20, 2012)

Did u start the sdmz 2.0 immediately after methadrol?


----------



## Ezskanken (Sep 20, 2012)

I got some wicked nose bleeds from SDMZ due to elevated BP, but luckily no hair loss.  Hope something comes up...


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Sep 20, 2012)

you can do what you like and no you would not need pct after 3 days of anything unless your 90 years old.but let me tell you what you can do to keep your hair while staying on.use the rogaine foam and the nizarol shampoo.my hair was falling out like crazy you could see my scalp very easily.i freaked started using the rogain and the shampoo and now you can not see any of my scalp at all and it is hard for me to use the rogain because i can not get to my scalp from all the thich hair.i need a haircutt .fyi i am on 1gram test e ,600mg npp and 300 mg tren ace.it takes me 2 secs to use the foam my wife timed it one time a day if that is to much trouble 2 secs a day than you dont need to cycle anything.


----------



## getreps (Sep 20, 2012)

SwoleChamp said:


> Did u start the sdmz 2.0 immediately after methadrol?


my bad nope man finished that cycle 18 months ago


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 20, 2012)

how old are you? its normal to lose 50-130 hairs a day, you may have not noticed before. your being paraniod. your hair grows in cycles takes several years but it falls out and grows back. As you get older more falls out less grows back.


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 20, 2012)

Hope I won't have the same issue next week... are you sure it's the SDMZ? Is it the new formula?

Envoyé depuis mon GT-I9300 avec Tapatalk


----------



## getreps (Sep 20, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> how old are you? its normal to lose 50-130 hairs a day, you may have not noticed before. your being paraniod. your hair grows in cycles takes several years but it falls out and grows back. As you get older more falls out less grows back.




24.  yes granted it's an unfair experiment because I never run my hand through my hair and checked for loss hair on the bale before the cycle hehe


----------



## getreps (Sep 20, 2012)

and no im not sue if it's the sdmz man ( could just be paranoia)


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 20, 2012)

your good, keep going. its more noticable if you have long hair. shave your head and it wont be noticable.


----------



## getreps (Sep 20, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> your good, keep going. its more noticeable if you have long hair. shave your head and it wont be noticable.



i keep my hair about the length of a 5 guard on a shaver whatever that is.  I don't notice any loose hair til i start running my hands through my hair a billion times, even then it doesn't come out in clumps.  I never did that til I started the cycle so yeah prob just paranoia.  Can i use the nizoral 1 % everday also?


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 20, 2012)

hairloss doesnt run in your family, why are you using it. I wouldnt use it. What you should worry about is you diet, blood pressure, and doing labs before and after you cycle. I'm guessing your not pinning and running sdmz solo


----------



## getreps (Sep 20, 2012)

yup i got blood work done month before cycle, im eating 4k cals and 230g of proteina day.  FUcking job eatin that much.  I keep an eye on my BP with mdrol and so far now, never had a problem with it and im drowning myself in water


----------



## teezhay (Sep 20, 2012)

getreps said:


> yup i got blood work done month before cycle, im eating 4k cals and 230g of proteina day.  FUcking job eatin that much.  I keep an eye on my BP with mdrol and so far now, never had a problem with it and im drowning myself in water



You didn't address heckler's question about what you're pinning with the SDMZ. If you think there's such a thing as a viable oral only cycle, think again. It's not a real "cycle" at all in my opinion. All the sides of steroids, without the benefits.


----------



## getreps (Sep 20, 2012)

idk with my mdrol i shot up 60lbs on my max in 3 weeks on my 3 big lifts, but you're more knowledgeable than me on this topic.  With proper traning and diet i dont think keeping 15 lbs after pct is unreasonable with dmz 2.0 according to the logs I've read on it.


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 20, 2012)

getreps said:


> idk with my mdrol i shot up 60lbs on my max in 3 weeks on my 3 big lifts, but you're more knowledgeable than me on this topic. With proper traning and diet i dont think keeping 15 lbs after pct is unreasonable with dmz 2.0 according to the logs I've read on it.


if you like running orals, thats cool, to each their own. just asking cause other compounds could cause hair loss, and there are worse side than thinning hair. Short oral cycle gains are the hardest to keep. good luck


----------



## _LG_ (Sep 20, 2012)

Hair loss on your mothers side is what matters not your fathers.  Usually anyway


----------



## adwal99 (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm on prop tren and mast and I'm losing hair too, am I going to quit like a bitch?  Nope ima finish it like u should too!


----------



## AugustWest (Sep 20, 2012)

who cares if your bald when jacked. I would much rather be bald and jacked up, as opposed to fat and weak with a full head of hair

just my .02 cents. Ill be blad by 30 neways so im always finding ways to justify it!!!


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 20, 2012)

My first cycle was pheramax only and I kept my gains. Nolva pct. after that tho u have to pin to see real gains


----------



## Z499 (Sep 20, 2012)

if you decide to quit, ill take it off your hands. I can always use more.


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 21, 2012)

Honnestly I read a lot about SDMZ, I have serions doubt it can cause hairloss just in 3 days or cause hairloss in general. Have you guys heard about that before?


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm on day 6 with SDMZ and everything is going well. So you were wrong


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 28, 2012)

Any compound can accelerate hairloss, I seriously doubt a few weeks of anything will be noticeable though. 3 days in and it's definitely just in your head bro, if you decide you really need to use something use a topical like nizoral and stay far away from finasteride IMO, there's new evidence coming out and lots of guys are suing because they have permanent sexual issues even after they stop taking the stuff. It's not understood why yet but either the conversion to dht or dht's affect on certain body systems can be permanently altered. I've read personal reports of fairly young guys that have stopped taking it years ago and still have libido/erection difficulties. It may not happen to you, but IMO NOTHING is worth that risk.


----------

